
Ubuntu’s path to convergence - smacktoward
http://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/10/20/ubuntus-path-to-convergence
======
smacktoward
_> Our journey towards OS convergence first begins with Unity 8, Ubuntu’s User
Interface and display framework, envisioned to run on all Ubuntu devices with
the same underlying codebase... This means applications have something no
other OS can provide: a single, visual framework and set of tools for
applications to run on any type of Ubuntu smart device._

Wait a minute. Isn't "a single, visual framework and set of tools for
applications" also what Microsoft's Universal Windows Platform
([https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/apps/dn8946...](https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/windows/apps/dn894631.aspx)) is supposed to provide?

I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm all for Ubuntu convergence, but it seems cheap
to say Ubuntu has something "no other OS can provide" when there's such an
obvious counterexample. (Unless there's some significant difference between
Unity 8 and UWP in this context that I'm missing.)

